# Pypes exhaust



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone have experience with a Pypes exhaust system? I am considering a 2 1/2" X-pipe for my '67 GTO (slightly modified 400 with "670" heads, 
HO manifolds, stock Q-jet). If anyone has done an installation on a similar car, I'd like to know what your experience with has been with installation, sound, performance and highway "drone".


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have 3" with X pipe, pro street system. I get a lot of attention. There is distinct drone at 35-40mph. Pypes are designed for GTOs and fit right up. I took a tour of the pypes facility last year its really cool.

You'll get varying opinions on exhausts, but I like mine. It sounds really good, I get people coming up to me at traffic stops inquiring about it. 

You can call them and talk to their staff they can answer your questions. They are tied in with Performance Years they share the same facility.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running them on the Beast. 2 1/2" system from the headers to the bumper, x-change crossover, Pypes Race-Pro mufflers, electric cutouts. No drone that I've noticed, but they sure come alive when you, ah, "un-obstruct the air flow" through the carburetor.

Real soon now I'll be in a position to comment on their warranty and customer service, since both cutouts have failed and I've sent them in for warranty repair.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A friend installed a complete 2 1/2 Pypes system with the X crossover on his '65 GTO clone. I was impressed with the overall fit, high quality, and LACK OF EXHAUST LEAKS. No drone, and the car sounds really "tight".


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback - the only Pypes system I've seen installed was on a friend's LaMans and the system hung wayyyy low. Maybe poor installation? I have heard that a 1 1/2" downpipe with RamAir manifolds was a problem and that 2 1/4" downpipes are as large as you can go without prblems. The Pypes website installation photos do look as though the 2 1/2" downpipe is really a tight fit. Any comments on this?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not exactly apples-to-apples since I've got headers on the Beast (so no downpipes), but I like the way my Pypes 2 1/2" system fits.


























I could get it up higher if it weren't for the dumps on the end legs of the x-pipe. Those are the limiting factor now as they are up against the floor pan.

There are two changes that I made since these photos were taken: I replaced most of the clamped joints with welds...










... and installed electric cutouts in place of the block off plates. 



Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ I like the looks of that system!! :cheers


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

WoW!!! Thankxxx for the response and GREAT pix! I really, really like your car! 

The Pypes fit looks good - the installation on my friend's car (Ram Air manifolds) has the pipes (Pypes?) hanging ~2" below the car's crossmember and the whole system ends up hanging low. I notice that when I compare Pypes and RamAirRestoration systems, the downpipes from RamAir curve down; then curve back up again, whereas the Pypes downpipes do not curve back up again. I'm thinking that the initial curve down is needed for clearance and the RamAir system makes it easier to get the downstream pipes up higher. 

Anyone have experience with the RamAir X-pipe system?


----------



## charlie4170 (Feb 16, 2010)

TommyG67 said:


> I have heard that a 1 1/2" downpipe with RamAir manifolds was a problem and that 2 1/4" downpipes are as large as you can go without prblems. The Pypes website installation photos do look as though the 2 1/2" downpipe is really a tight fit. Any comments on this?


Any word on this? This is exactly the problem that I am having. I just installed a new 2 1/2" crossover system on my 69 GTO. I am running 2 1/4" ram air manifolds with 2 1/2" Pypes downpipes. The new system sounds great, but it has exhaust leaks where the downpipes hook up, because the downpipe fits into the manifold super tight and is so close to the studs that it is almost impossible to tighten them. Has anyone else ever had this problem? Im thinking the downpipe might need to be bashed in a little to allow clearance for the nut. Help would be appreciated before I start hammering.


----------



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

Gentlemen, is the system your talking about stainless? If not, has anyone had experience with stainless, raw or polished?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geraldb999 said:


> Gentlemen, is the system your talking about stainless? If not, has anyone had experience with stainless, raw or polished?


Yes, the system I have is stainless. Although it does take on sort of a reddish patina after it's been run (see my photos), the product info "warns" about that and says it's normal. The specific alloy they use does that - and also has the ability to be welded using normal means.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very NICE Mr. Bear.....my polished stainless headers alresdy turned 'gold"....red is next, then blue by the exhaust ports....completely normal.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 2.5 inch Pypes system on my 65 with the X crossover and everything works great. I also choose their mufflers and people say it make a sound that they have never heard. On a quiet night you can hear the car coming a eight mile away.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

any chance you have a picture from the rear of the car? i was courious if i could run a pypes system with dual turndown tips


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

If your are talking about the dual tips that come out from behind the rear tires, there is a company the makes these tips in 2.5 inches. Since they are 2.5 inches they do not look exactly tlike the orginals. These tips do not have the seam in them that orginals had. These are a one piece polished stainless steel.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris Holabaugh said:


> If your are talking about the dual tips that come out from behind the rear tires, there is a company the makes these tips in 2.5 inches. Since they are 2.5 inches they do not look exactly tlike the orginals. These tips do not have the seam in them that orginals had. These are a one piece polished stainless steel.


would they work with the pypes kit? i would like to see if the exhaust hugs the outside of the car, or is it closer to the gas tank.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

They slip right on the pypes exhaust pypes. They come out where you want. Mine are in the same place the factroy ones did. The different look is each pype is 2.5 inches on the spliter.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

charlie4170 said:


> Any word on this? This is exactly the problem that I am having. I just installed a new 2 1/2" crossover system on my 69 GTO. I am running 2 1/4" ram air manifolds with 2 1/2" Pypes downpipes. The new system sounds great, but it has exhaust leaks where the downpipes hook up, because the downpipe fits into the manifold super tight and is so close to the studs that it is almost impossible to tighten them. Has anyone else ever had this problem? Im thinking the downpipe might need to be bashed in a little to allow clearance for the nut. Help would be appreciated before I start hammering.


I put 3 small notches in pipe where studs line up to flange also felpro makes round flat gasket that will help seal exhaust leak if you use the 3 studs it will hold gasket true if you use bolt may be PITA to line up gasket


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Tommy

I have a very similar setup but on a 68. 400, Pypes 2-1/2" with X-over, Q-Jet, street cam, RA exhaust manafolds. Did the initial engine fireup last summer while the body was still off. Here is the video.

First Time Fire-up of the 68 GTO 400 - YouTube

It all hooked up real nice except for the down pipes. I had to trim them as per mbspeed above.

Enjoy


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a part number for this round flat fel-pro gasket? I am searching NAPA and must not be searching under the right search terms.


----------

